# culture cost comparisons



## homeacremom

*I'm doing cost comparisons. Just going to post it here for anyone who is interested. :crazy If you find errors please point them out. *

www.dairyconnection.com/cultures.htm = DC
about DC cultures: These packages are actually designed for commercial use.
Recommended approximate usage:
1/8 tsp. per 1 gallon
1/4 tsp. per 2-5 gallons
1/2 tsp. per 5-10 gallons 
Home cheesemakers will need to do their own measuring, dividing and experimentation.
Small: approx. 3 - 6 tsp.
Medium: approx. 10 - 15 tsp.
Large: approx. 25 - 30 tsp.

http://www.cheesemaking.com/cheeseculturesandmoldpowders.html= CM
She estimated 5 tbsp in each large pck of culture by feeling the outside of the packet.

To reach wholesale (coop) price we'd have to come up with a minimum of 12 units of the (DS) cultures.
Shipping/tax is not included in any price. The CM bulk cost breakdowns are a good guess because it is not as clear how much culture is actually in the pack.

Each group is similar or identical culture types.

*Group 1 Cost Breakdown:
CM Sour Cream (DS) $1.19 or cooped $.60
CM Buttermilk (DS) per qt.- $1.19 or cooped $.60
DC Buttermilk/Sour Cream per qt- sm. $.24
med.$.16

CM Flora Danica per 2-5 gal use - $.66 or cooped $.42
DC Mesophilic Aromatic small 2-5 gal use - $.30- $.60
large 2-5 gal use- $.26- $.31
DC Flora Danica per 2-5 gal use - $.43- $.86*

CM Sour Cream Starter (DS) 5 pcks. 5.95 or cooped 3.00
_Ricki's Sour Cream Starter will turn a pint of cream into delicious thick "old world" style sour cream. Culture includes: s.lactis, s.cremoris, l.b.diaetylactis, m.s.cremoris and malto dextrin. For a low fat substitute you can use this culture with low fat or skimmed milk. Packet comes with directions. Store in freezer up to 2 years. Each packet sets 1 quart of cream. Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 2 years._
CM Buttermilk (DS) 5pck units @ 5.95 ea. or coop @ 3.00 ea.
_This is a thick old-fashioned New England Buttermilk which can be made with skim or whole milk. Culture includes: s.lactis, s.cremoris, l.b.diaetylactis, m.s.cremoris, malto dextrin It makes a superior buttermilk for cooking. I smell the pancakes cooking already!
Each packet sets 1 quart of milk. Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 2 years.
_
CM Flora Danica (DS) 1 pck. @ 15.95 or coop @ 10.00	
_This culture adds a buttery taste to any soft cheese such as Havarti, Gouda, Edam, Camembert, Brie, Feta, Blue, buttermilk, sour cream, cream cheese, Creme Fraiche and cultured butter. This starter may be used as a direct set cuture or to incubate a mother culture. This culture comes in 1 package. If used all at once, it will set up to 120 gallons of milk. Use 1/4 tsp. per 2-5 gallons or 1/2 tsp. per 5-10 gallons.
__
Culture includes: s.lactis, s. cremoris, s.lactis biovar diacetylactis, m.s. cremoris .
Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 3 years._

DC Mesophilic Aromatic Type B small @ 7.15 ea. or large @ 30.85 ea.
_For use in soft goat cheeses, cottage cheeses, sour cream, cultured butter, fermented buttermilk and fresh cheeses.
Contains:
* (LL) Lactococcus lactis subsp. lactis 
* (LLC) Lactococcus lactis subsp. cremoris 
* (LLD) Lactococcus lactis subsp. lactis biovar diacetylactis
* (LMC) Leuconostoc mesenteroides subsp. cremoris
_
DC Flora Danica small @ 10.35
_Used for specialty cheeses, sour cream and cultured butter:
Goats milk cheese, Havarti, Baby Swiss, Gouda, Edam, Blue, etc...
Contains:
* (LL) Lactococcus lactis subsp. lactis 
* (LLC) Lactococcus lactis subsp. cremoris
* (LLD) Lactococcus lactis subsp. lactis biovar diacetylactis
* (LMC) Leuconostoc mesenteroides subsp. cremoris_

DC Buttermilk/sour cream sm. 9.45 lg. 12.85
_..all contain various strains and combinations of Lactococcus lactis subsp. lactis, Lactococcus lactis subsp. cremoris, Lactococcus lactis biovar diacetylactis and Leuconostoc mesenteroides subsp. cremoris
These packages are actually designed for commercial use.
Recommended approximate usage:
1/16 tsp. per quart of milk
Home cheesemakers will need to do their own measuring, dividing and experimentation.
#831 medium body
#901 thick body_

CM Fresh Starter is also in this group but is not a direct set culture.

Group 2 are cultures similar to Group 1 but with rennet. I have used group one cultures and added a tiny bit of diluted rennet for chevre type, but of course it is not as precise.

Group 2 Cost Breakdown per use- $1.19 or cooped $.60
CM Chevre (DS) 5 pck @ 5.95 or cooped @ 3.00
_A rich and creamy tasting fresh cheese from your goats milk. Culture includes: s.lactis, s. cremoris, s lactis biovar diacetylactis, malto dextrin and vegetable rennet. Each packet will set up to one gallon of milk and will yield approximately two pounds of fresh cheese. The cheese may be used as is on bagels or in cooking your favorite dishes.
Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 2 years._

CM Creme Fraiche (DS) 5 pcks @ 5.95 or cooped @ 3.00
_Add this to light cream for a delicious Creme Fraiche that may be served fresh or used in cooking. Culture includes: s.lactis, s. cremoris, s lactis biovar diacetylactis, malto dextrin and vegetable rennet. Each packet will set up to one quart with a yield of app. 1 pound.When drained slightly it will even produce a creamy Mascarpone cheese.
Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 2 years._

CM Fromage Blanc (DS) 5 pcks @ 5.95 or cooped @ 3.00	
_This starter culture has to be one of the most sensational finds we have made in our years of cheesemaking. It is so simple even your children can make it. Culture includes: s.lactis, s.creamoris, l. biovar diacetylactis, vegetable rennet and malto dextrin. Everything you need to make your own cheese except for the milk is in the packet. It is similar to cream cheese with a delightfully rich flavor. Fromage Blanc can be used in cooking or simply spread on your morning toast. Each packet will set up to one gallon of milk and will yield approximately two pounds of fresh cheese.
Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 2 years._

CM Fromagina (DS) 5 pcks @ 5.95 or cooped @ 3.00
_Developed by Bob & Ricki Carroll, this is a cross between Fromage Blanc and Mascarpone. Fromagina is excellent in cooking or may be served by itself as a delightful, creamy rich spread. Culture includes: s.lactis, s.cremoris, s. lactis biovar diacetylactis, vegetable rennet and matlo dextrin. This is an easy cheese to start with and we highly recommend it for both beginners and advanced cheesemakers. Each package will set up to one gallon of milk and will yield approximately two pounds of cheese.
Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 2 years._


----------



## homeacremom

*Group 3 Breakdown per 2-5 gal:
CM Meso (DS) $1.19 or cooped $.60
CM Meso#MA 011- $.37
DC MA11- sm. $.26- .51
med. $.17- .25
lg.-$.14- .17*
CM Mesophilic (DS) 5 pcks 5.95 or cooped 3.00
_Used in making a variety of hard, moderate temperature loving cheeses including Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Stilton, Edam, Gouda, Muenster, Blue, and Colby. Culture includes: s.lactis, s. cremoris, malto dextrin. Each packet will set up to 2 gallons of milk.
Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 2 years.
_
CM Mesophilic Large pack #MA011 11.00
_These mesophilic cultures will provide the essential acidity without gas production. These are sometimes referred to as homofermentive.This is the culture to use when you want a clean cheese flavor and a very close curd texture.There are two primary lactic acid producing bacteria used for cheesemaking
There are Homofermentive bacteria, primarily used for producing lactic acid.
Temp growth range is 10° - 42°C (50°- 102° F)
with an Optimum growth rate = 25° - 30°C (77°- 88° F)
Cremoris is more salt sensitive [<4%] and more temperature sensitive [<40°
C/102°F]

For use: 6.25DCU per 26.4 Gallons of Milk can be used as a starting guideline ...
May be divided into smaller batches for farmstead or home use. 1/2tsp will set approx. 6-12 gallons.
Contains:
Lactococcus lactis subsp. lactis
Lactococcus lactis subsp. cremoris _

DC MA (MA 11) small 6.15 medium 10.10 large 17.15
_For semi-soft and fresh cheeses:
Cheddar, Colby, Montery Jack, Feta, Chevre, etc...
Contains:
* (LL) Lactococcus lactis subsp. lactis
* (LLC) Lactococcus lactis subsp. cremoris_

Also in this group CM mesophilic mother culture.


----------



## homeacremom

Getting simpler :lol
*Breakdown:
CM meso/thermo (1/4 ts 2-5 gal) - $.18
DC MA 4000 - $.38- .76*

CM Mesohilic w/ Thermophilic 11.00
_This is what is commonly refered to as the 'Farmstead culture.' It is predominantly a blend of standard mesophilic lactic acid cultures similar to MA 001 to develop the primary acidity.It also contains a S. thermophilis which will serve as a ripening culture a bit later in the process. The Mesophilic cultures will produce the acidity during the first part of the process.Then, after the cheese is salted and in the cave, the Thermophilic cultures begin to work in a ripening capacity to break down the complex proteins into simpler components.
__
For use 5-10DCU per 26.4 Gallons of Milk can be used as a starting guideline ...
May be divided into smaller batches for farmstead or home use. 1/2tsp will set approx. 6-12 gallons.

Contains: Lactococcus lactis subspecies lactis, Lactococcus lactis subspecies cremoris, Lactococcus lactis subspecies diacetylactis, Streptococcus thermophilus _

DC #MA 4000 (farmhouse) sm. 9.15
_Used for a variety of hard cheeses with all types of milk.

The MA4000 series is predominantly a blend of standard mesophilic lactic acid cultures plus a S. thermophilis for quicker acid production during cheesemaking._


----------



## homeacremom

*Breakdown:
CM- 1/4 tsp $.18
DC- 1/4 tsp. $.27- .54*

CM Mesohilic large pack #MD088 11.00
_This culture is used in combination with other mesophilic cultures. It is a very slow acid producer and is usually used with MA011. This culture enhances the buttery flavor and produces small eyes in cheeses such as Edam or Havarti. It is often used to provide more openess in Blue cheese due to it's gas production. Using this in conjunctiom with MA011, it will be similar to MM100. You will be able to control the flavor and gas producing aspects to your satisfaction by increasing or decreasing the amount of MD088 used.

May be divided into smaller batches for farmstead or home use. 1/2tsp will set approx. 6-12 gallons.
Contains: Lactococccus lactis subsp. biovar diacetylactis _
DC MD 89 sm. 6.50
_Used in combination with other mesophilic cultures to enhance the flavor in fresh cheeses and soft ripened cheeses:
Brie/Camembert, Chevre, Blue

This culture is not normally used just by itself (it will not produce enough acid in the cheese). This culture is used to enhance flavor (buttery) and produce some small eyes in cheese such Edam or Havarti. Suggest use as a flavor enhancer for your cheese.

Contains:

* (LLD) Lactococccus lactis subsp. biovar diacetylactis_


----------



## homeacremom

*Breakdown:
CM $.18
DC sm. $.42 - .84
med. $.30- .44*
CM Thermohilic large pack #TA061 11.00
_This culture works quite well for high temp scalded cheeses. The effective temperature range is 68°- 125°F, with an Optimum growth of 104°-108°F.
Many cheeses of this style are heated to very high temps(122°-128°F) and even though there is litttle to no acid produced in this range they will survive quite well. As soon as the temp of the cooling cheese falls into the optimum range they will begin their acid production.

For use: 1.25-2.5DCU (MountainStyle) 5-10DCU (Italian Style) ... per 26.4 Gallons of Milk can be used as a starting guideline ...
May be divided into smaller batches in farmstead or home use. 1/2tsp will set approx. 6-12 gallons.

Contains:
Streptococcus thermophilus _

DC TA61 sm 10.10 med. 17.75
_For hard, Italian & Swiss cheeses:
Parmesan, Romano, Provolone, Mozzarella
Emmental/Swiss

Contains:

* (ST) Streptococcus thermophilus
_


----------



## homeacremom

*Breakdown:
CM- $.18
DC. $.31- .62*

CM Thermo LH100 11.00
_ Lactobacillus Helveticus is used with other thermophilic cultures in mountain style cheese such as Ementhaller and Gruyere etc.This culture will begin it's role following pressing and cooling of the cheese and is a major factor in the flavor of these mountain style cheeses. It's primary role is ripening in the breakdown of protein (Proteolysis) in the later stages of aging. This is of central importance for the development of cheese body characteristics and the formation of flavor.

For use .1-.5DCU per 26.4 Gallons of Milk can be used as a starting guideline ...
May be divided into smaller batches for farmstead or home use. 1/2tsp will set approx. 6-12 gallons. This culture is Kosher.
Contains:Lactobacillus helveticus, Lactobacillus lactis _

DC LH100 sm 7.45
_Used in combination with TA culture for hard cheese, Italian types and Swiss.
Contains:
* (LH) Lactobacillus helveticus
* (LBL) Lactobacillus lactis_


----------



## homeacremom

yogurt types...

CM yogurt Bulgarian 1 pck for DS and reculturable 5.95 or cooped 3.00
_A delicious, rich, creamy and tangy yogurt which may be recultured. Contains live cultures s.thermophilus, l.bulgaricus, skim milk and/or lactose, lactic cultures, ascorbic acid.
Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 2 years.
_

DC's type B isn't quite the same, but similar...

DC Thermo Type B 10 gr. for $7.05
_Thermophilic Type B Culture from Abiasa.
For use in Soft and Semi-soft type cheeses.
Contains:
* S. thermophilus and L. bulgaricus culture
Usage = 1/2 tsp per 2-4 gallons of milk_


*Breakdown:
CM (1/2 gal. $1.19 or cooped $.60) = $1.20-2.38 per gallon
DC 1-4 gal sm - $1.20 
med. $.82*

CM Yogurt (DS) 5 pck - 5.95 or cooped 3.00
A delicious, tangy yogurt that is simple to make and wonderful to eat. Culture contains: s.thermophilus, l. delbrueckii, s.bulgaricus, s.lactis, dry milk powder, lactose, malto dextrin and autolyzed yeast.
Each packet will set up to one half gallon of milk. Works very well with store-bought or goats milk. For a thicker product, add 1/4 cup of dry milk powder prior to adding your culture.
Stored in the freezer, it will last up to 2 years.

DC Yogurt Cultures

Freeze-Dried/Direct Set Cultures
Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator or freezer.
All the following cultures contain a combination of :Streptococcus thermophilus, Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Bifidobacterium infantis

These packages are actually designed for commercial use.
Recommended approximate usage:
1/8 tsp for 1 - 4 gallons of milk
Home cheesemakers will need to do their own measuring, dividing and experimentation.

Small - contains APPROX. 1 1/4 tsp.
(or 10 - 1/8 tsp. doses) $11.75

Medium - contains APPROX. 2 1/2 tsp.
(or 20 - 1/8 tsp. doses) $16.45

ABY-2c mild flavor, thick body
ABY 612 full flavor, medium body


----------



## homeacremom

Alrighty...I need to give my brain a rest since I've been trying to do all this in between taking care of the kiddos. They need some supper.  
This process saved me some money on things like buttermilk and yogurt for sure...

Take a look. I'll be back later to see what I would like to have cooped from cheesemaking.com. I am going to go with the bulk cultures from DC on some items.
Christy says I'm welcome to do the coop. :laughcry So we shall see... I am willing to take a turn at it and see how it goes. We can coop whatever y'all come up with, not just my choices. I do not have small bags for splitting things like Flora Danica or bottles for dividing rennet. Let's see what happens.


----------



## homeacremom

Post your coop wish list on the new thread.


----------

